# Open Sites in UK, France or Belgium?



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

We are looking to spend a 'Bongo' weekend away at the end of November. Does anyone have any recommadations of sites that will be open, with electric hook up, in either UK, Belguim or France?

Thanks in advance for your suggestions

Regards,

****


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

****,

After 3 hours of solid research just for you, I came up with this one:
N. M. TURNER, 1 UCKHAM LANE, BATTLE TN33 OLY 
[Tel:~01424 775315] 2ac lawned, el pts, batt, wc, shwr, farm shop, Battle Abbey ¼m, open all year weather permitting.

I'll split with you 50:50 what you save on diesel and ferries, and with your half you could take your good lady out for a slap-up meal.

Have you really no preference in all that geography? ;-)

Dave


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi Dave,

Thanks for the quick reply, much appreciated, however it's only a 20 minute drive from home. Mrs **** was expecting something a bit more adventurous!!

Keep up the good work though.

Regards,

****


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"it's only a 20 minute drive from home"

I know!


----------



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

Hi,
Have you any preference on the area ?
I looked on http://www.ecamp.com/camping.en/
and in the listing for belgium there seemed to be many that offered Winter camping so I guess they are open all year round.


----------



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

Just a little more,
The other site I use to find is http://www.eurocampings.co.uk/en/
Web Page Name
Thsi shows 170 camp sites in Belgium and many are open until the 31 of December. Just choose an area!


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

If you fancy a trip to France to the Boulogne area you might like to consider Manoir de Senlecques: http://perso.wanadoo.fr/..manoirdesenlecques/ only 2 miles from the A16 on the N42 St Omer road and a mile from the Auchan for your Christmas shppng (at least the wine!).
Ask if you want detailed directions. It is about 35 mins from Calais, almost all free autoroute.

A big advantage at this time of the year is the amount of hard standing available if the grass is wet.

Gaby, the owner speaks excellent English and is probably the most friendly and helpful campsite owner in France.


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

Decent site in Brugge on the main Bus route to town (10 mins) all usual facilities try www.camping-memling.be Good luck Phil


----------

